# PCM upgrade



## id: 12320so n (Jul 17, 2009)

my friend has the 05 LS2. He runs it stock and I think will always be stock. But I have a TrailBlazer and just finished doing lots of upgrades, including sending in my PCM and having it reprogrammed by a company called PCMforLess. My friend tells me quite often ..."I wish I had as much disposable income as you". My point being his car is stock and really the last thing on his list to spend money on. His birthday is coming up in the next month and I saw on PCMforLess' website that they can program PCM's for GTO's as well. They charge $150ish, so its a cheap upgrade for the amount of power it unlocks (yes a little cookie cutter, but his car is stock and neither him nor I have $300-$500 to spend on a tune). Can anyone provide me good sources to look into modding his chip?
So in conclusion, I am willing to spend $150 on my friend and would appreciate anyone's opinion on PCM mods. Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can do anything with the tune for $150. Even the handheld flashers are arrond $300 used. It is really worht the money to find a good tuner to work the LS2 for him. Especiall if he is an auto.

Ex. My g/fs 05 A4 is complely stock except for a custom tune done with HP tuners. It ran 12.65 on the factory 18" tires.


----------

